# Seamless video player with a Raspberry PI and python



## chaosandhavok (Sep 25, 2015)

I posted a while back how upset I was with atmosFX media player, that took me on a journey to make something on my own. I used a Raspberry PI, a PIR sensor, Python3 and a unliving portrait video and it came out amazing.

Here is a link to my instructable.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Raspberry-Pi-Based-Living-Portrait-Player-Intro/

Below is the video for what it looks like running.







Thank you to everyone for the support in the other thread. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/181801-atmosfx-media-player-2017-review-1-5-s.html


----------



## chaosandhavok (Sep 25, 2015)

My instructable got featured, thats exciting!


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats. I may have to try this at some point, as I have the hardware (apart from a spare monitor, and I can probably get that) and I know Python.


----------



## DCSHOECOUSA (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow that looks great


Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## allenhuffman (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for your work on this a few years ago. Your pause solution is a good one since none of the Pi video players seem to be able to jump between videos without a gap in-between. I've been using multiple Sprite video players for my projects, but that's overkill for something like this (where a $5 PiZero will do it). Great job.


----------



## CaptainLlama (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you so much for posting this! This was so helpful after weeks of trying to eliminate the omxplayer gap!


----------

